

WieldyMarkup - Compiles to HTML (JS, Python, & Ruby) - vail130
https://github.com/vail130/wieldymarkup-js

======
chewxy
I don't see the python and ruby bits (well python was mentioned in gitignore)?

~~~
vail130
<https://github.com/vail130/wieldymarkup-js>

<https://github.com/vail130/wieldymarkup-python>

<https://github.com/vail130/wieldymarkup-ruby>

Sorry, I have them in different repositories.

